# Thera Band Black price



## amittere (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to slingshooting. I was in a local store and they offered me 25 meters Thera band black (flat) for $55 (€42). Size: 25 meters x 15cm. I'm not sure yet if it's the original Thera Band brand.

Is this an acceptable price?

Thanks in advantage!

Scott


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

amittere said:


> Hello, I'm new to slingshooting. I was in a local store and they offered me 25 meters Thera band black (flat) for $55 (€42). Size: 25 meters x 15cm. I'm not sure yet if it's the original Thera Band brand.
> 
> Is this an acceptable price?
> 
> ...


Did you try ebay or amazon?


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

I would say just to have a bit of a hunt around the internet first and see if you can more for around the same price or a little bit less more a somewhat lower cost. This is just my way of thinking about it.

Hope this helps you out.

Jako


----------

